# Garden Railway Specialists UK



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Are these people real venders or are they all attitude? I ordered wheels from them and get an email from them that says they'll get back to me "in due course". What gives?

I'm looking for a ten spoke wheel about 1 1/8" across the tread. LGB has one but all are out of stock of course. I'm "trying" to build an Oltan Hall. Mine couldn't look much worse than Lionel's, and a lot cheaper. 


GaryR


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The solution to the matter is simple -they are speaking *English* while you are speaking *American*... Slaters supply GRS with wheels which they supply in batches every other month or so. Once Slaters have supplied GRS they will then inform you "in the due course of the event of their arrival in stock". 

Very Simple. 

regards 

ralph 

PS "Have A Nice Day"


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I asked if the wheels were in stock before I ordered. They said they were. They said they'd arrange for payment"in due course". I think I'd rather do business with $Americans$. You don't have to ask them petty please, will you sell me something. With the English it seems to matter more if they think your "worthy". 



GaryR


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... Well not being "English" either -they seem to do business with me quite successfully. They tolerate the fact that I normally e-mail my orders and then confirm them via telephone in my vile High Veldt Drawl -by the way I am also deaf and they have to repeat quite a few things. I also ring them up from Frankfurt or Berne during my lunchtime -and they have rung me back. I do business with Swiss, German, English and Finnish companies and each has a different "feel" to it. Of the major UK suppliers I have found GRS to be the most Hi-Tech while Brandbright has a definite "ye olde corner family shoppe" feel to it -which actually I quite like! 

Horses for Courses... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure why "in due course" is a problem, that is basically saying we will get back with you. 

They have to get the wheels, get them packed, get postage calculated, etc. Every time I have ordered anything from the UK, it has been done well within a week, including working out the details. 

I did have to build a fire under one vendor once in the former GDR, but this was common for this dealer, and the East Germans have a bit of a laid back attitude...


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

So.....how long is their "in due course"? I emailed them and asked if I should "ring them up" and see what is going on. So far no answer. 

US companies, I fill out the form , they bill my card and even provide a tracking number and likely delivery date. Then too, I've noticed nobody seems to think anything is amiss when their order is delayed by months or years. This is why I make as much of this stuff as I possibly can. 


Maybe being totally ignored doesn't bother you, but it does me. I'd kind of like to get my order before it has to be forwarded to the retirement home.


Clearly your idea of "high tech" is very different from mine. BTW: I checked Slater's site. I wasn't impressed. At least GRS had pictures so you'd know what your getting. 


When you don't expect anything of people, you don't get anything. 

GaryR


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Garrett Same question, how long is "in due course". Is that a week, a month, a year? Maybe your so rich you don't need to know what the actual cost will be, I'm not. I'd kind of like to know if they are going to charge $20 for shipping or not. It's great you don't have to live with a budget, but I do. 

So far all I see is about what the seller needs, nothing about customers needs. Kind of explains why there might be a problem. 
If your happy with the situation , fine, but don't infer that I should be as well. I have no more time to devote to this.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, as you stated it, I don't see how are you being ignored? They said they would get back with you, now, was the e-mail of "in due course" a month ago, or just two days ago? If it was a month, try them again. If it was two days, what is the rush? GRS is a large trader and has been around for years, they did not get this way from ignoring people. 

And as far as the cost of shipping, sending something here from the UK is not cheap. Just I got a book from there and the shipping was well over $20. I cannot remember what the last bits of wheels, couplings et al from Brandbright was, but I am sure it was $20 plus. 

But then, if the hobbyshop with the bits was 20 or so miles from the house, the total cost and value of time of going would be $20 or so anyhow? 

Speaking of Brandbright, they are tops for service in my book BTW. Their website is OK, but get a catalogue (easier to read in bed anyways!). They even take US $ bank checks as payment. If things do not work with GRS, and Brandbright have the item, give them a try.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Luckily...I have another choice.... my own wheels




GaryR


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

So, *THATS* what your real problem is: *"being totally ignored doesn't bother you, but it does me"*. Well in future I would suggest that you refrain from trying to do business with companies outside of the US... That way people will not have to work out: Packaging, Weight, insurance, Shipping, Import Duty, arrange Aerofreight etc *(all these things that take time)* -for you... 

I live and work in a very Hi-Tech environment -I deal with companies all over the EU and CIS as well. Websites use differing techniques -the Slaters one is: "if you are looking here you KNOW what you want". The web site for my company consists of a single page with our name and addresses with e-mails and fax numbers for all the offices. 

Our machines retail for (roughly) *£4.25million* per cubic metre. 

And no -there isn't picture of one of them on our web site. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

GaryR - give them a call, ask to talk to Matthew. Tell him I sent you. 

Hafta say, in all seriousness, that the lack of modelling infrastructure in the USA where LS locomotive components is concerned has always been a bother to me. Buildings? Yup. Raw materials? Certainly. Plans? Millions of 'em. But REALLY hard to make stuff, like wheels.......................................... 

Well. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of theCape Mears Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, what do you mean *my own wheels*? 

Are you making them for sale? 
If you made those pictured, why are you even bothering to call overseas to get some that are more or less the same?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

A timely post,

Big thanks to the members in the British Isles, I was looking at Slaters site last night and about to email some dimensional Q's about their drivers... I now have GRS in my sights as well. 

I will attempt to hide my colonial accent









Cheers
Neil


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Ralph, that is exactly the point. Time isn't the issue, lack of basic respect is. If you don't respect your customers.....you won't have them. If/when GRS responds, I will cancel my order. 



I'm sorry Tony. I'm not selling wheels at this time. Though I'd be happy to share my supplier list and explain the process as best I can. 



I believe the question was raised that if I could make my own why would I bother with these people? Point well taken. Thank you. 


I can't leave this without mentioning : There are an enormous number of fine people in the UK. They have some of the best and nicest home hobby people in the world. I've ordered airplane stuff from them with no problem of any kind. The problem seems to be with trains. And it''s not just in the Uk, it's world wide and in the USA as well. If your into LS trains, your pretty much on your own. My Large Scale rocks, we'd be lost without it. 




GaryR


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

How long did you wait for them to get back to you? 

It IS unfortunate that some of the most important and hard-to-scratchbuild parts are not more readily available in large scale. I think that's due to (1) the fact that large scale is a very small hobby market compared to say, HO scale, or the model airplane market; and (2) the percentage of model railroaders who scratchbuild locos is even smaller. So the market for such parts is miniscule. Anyone supplying it is likely to be doing so as a second business, usually as an offshoot from their own involvement in the hobby. As such, most will be operating on a shoestring with limited time and resources.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ray, 
At this point I thought I'd wait and see if they get back to me sometime through the week. Stuff does happen, it's possible I guess, that there may be a reason. 
Started the process of making the wheels while I wait. It don't cost a lot, but it takes a little time and a bit of messing around. 
Yes, I agree. probably 90% of the parts venders are in the hobby themselves. I'm a lot closer to the plastics industry than most. I know an injection molding die costs on the order of $500 to $1000 a square inch to make. Easily explains the cost of rolling stock and engines. I may try to make a simple one just to see how far I get. 

GaryR


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

how long is their "in due course"? I emailed them and asked if I should "ring them up" and see what is going on
Some vendors have an old-fashioned idea that they should properly address the customers requirements and 'get back to them in due course'. 

Other hi-tech vendors who have websites and ordering systems online take your order, and then you find that they don't have the item in stock and it takes weeks before you finally call them up and ask what is going on. Given their hi-tech nature, it may take a few tries to get someone to tell you what is going on. [US hoby store, just a few months ago. And don't get me started on specialty importers like Accucraft. . ] 

Outside the US, email isn't the preferred communication method - language is the least of the problems. A phone call is often the best solution. I have had many satisfactory dealings with GRS, but all involved a phone call and confirming emails. 

Yes, Amazon and other online retailers have made it easy for domestic clients, but a phone call is always the preferred option when dealing with a strange vendor. Don't you want to know who you are dealing with?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
Do you make your own patterns to mould the wheels you are making? 
If so can we see some pics of your handiwork.? 
If not, who makes them?


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Tony, 

I'm going to post my answer in scratch building under "wheels".


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

ok, so it's under model making.


----------

